# questions about shopify and merchant accounts



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Best e-commerce stuff I have found*

Sorry for the ignorant question, but I am not software savvy. It sounds like doing a la carte ecommerce is more cost effective??. Also I was reading about Shopify after learning about it on the forums. From those of you who have done this longer than I have, is no charge except a 3% of only things that sell a cost effective option??. Also, they state that a merchant account is needed, what options are out there that are cost effective??. Sorry for the silly questions, but after reading so many postings, I am still confused. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Best e-commerce stuff I have found*



> It sounds like doing a la carte ecommerce is more cost effective?


More work involved, but it can save you money. Just like most things. The more work you do yourself, the less you have to pay other people to do it for you or make it "convenient".



> Also I was reading about Shopify after learning about it on the forums. From those of you who have done this longer than I have, is no charge except a 3% of only things that sell a cost effective option??


From what I understand, 3% is what they take on top of any credit card processing fees you have to pay. You have run your own numbers and see if it is cost effective for your business and how you've priced your tees.



> Also, they state that a merchant account is needed, what options are out there that are cost effective?


PayPal, e-onlinedata, 2checkout, etc. Check out this list as well.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t15199.html


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Best e-commerce stuff I have found*

thanks Rodney, appreciate your input.


----------

